# 10 month old female, limping



## baconandbacardi (Feb 13, 2013)

Leia is 10 months old, and we noticed that she began limping on the front right leg almost 6 weeks ago. Took her to the vet, had her take it easy for a while to see if its getting better (no known injury to the leg). X-rays are the next step. ( I do not have any information on her parents)

The limping started out intermittent, and lately I am noticing it more often. I would notice it when she would get up from a longer period of rest, but she would kind of "walk it off", and it was no longer noticeable. It doesn't seem to bother her one bit, she continues to be full of energy, runs, jumps and plays like nothing is wrong. When she got examined (and when I checked her leg) she would not say anything (not sure if it doesn't hurt her or shes just "toughing it out") She is now limping all the time when walking. Not noticeable when she runs. I've also noticed that she doesn't always put all her weight on the right paw, and when shes standing, it will look like her right paw has "the shakes".

For routine puppy care, we felt that Banfield pet hospital met our needs and we were happy with it. However, for more serious things like this, I am not happy with their vets at all. Before a vet examined her, they came in the room talking to me about hip dysplasia. (I understand that her breed is predisposed to this, but they were sure that that's what it is, and didn't even discuss any other possibilities with me, esp since they concentrated on her back legs and I came in for her limping on the right front leg) I agreed to begin giving her Glucosamine/Chondriotin supplements for the time being. I got an estimate for x-rays for $500 ($200 of that is just the anesthesia, $80 is to send it out to a vet-radiologist, because I kid you not, "we don't have the time to read the xrays"). Is it also necessary to put her under? 

We are in the DFW area (TX), any recommendations on vets? I don't want to sound like I don't care about my dog, but I also am on a tight budget, I want to make these tests count.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Sound like it could be Panosititis (Pano). Basically GSD Growing pains. My Jake who just turned 3 had regular bouts of this from around 9-10 months till he was full grown. When the Vet examined the front legs and stretched them out he let us know that was where the pain was. Your Vet should have checked for that. Maybe time to get a second opinion.


----------

